# "Help me with my Motorbike" DE/Sisters/Chaos Warriors sale



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

Due to recently being broadsided by a taxi in town, I need to buy a new motorbike as my old one is unfortunately a write off. To that end, I need to sell off more models than I am really happy with, but at the end of the day I need a way to get to and from work more than I need models I don't play many games with.

So, on to the models:

*Dark Eldar Army*

20x Warriors - 2 Sybarites with Blast Pistols/Power Sword, 2 Blasters, 2 Splinter Cannon (10 of these are painted and varnished, the other 10 are half painted)

9x Wracks - These are Privateer Press Cryx models - Drudge Mind Slaves I think they're called. Some conversion of the crappier looking weapons. (Half of the models are painted, the other half are in the process of being painted)

1x Haemonculi - Another Privateer Press model - Cephalix Overlord (mostly finished painting)

8x Trueborn - A pair of old metal models with Dark Lances and two new plastic Warriors with Lances along with 4x plastic Warriors. Makes 2x Squads of 4 with 2 lances apiece, basically. (Undercoated/basecoated)

14 Hellions - New plastic (Half the models are finished, the other half are undercoated)

1x Baron Sathonyx Conversion (painted very well)

8x Incubi Conversions - Wych bodies with Hellion Glaives. Look very sexy to my eyes. (1 painted well, the rest basecoated)

4x Raiders (1x Painted and varnished, the rest basecoated)

2x Ravagers - built by basically converting raiders by gluing two more guns to the front hull. Used them in casual games with no problems, not sure about how hardcore WYSIWYG tournaments/idiots would treat them. (Basecoated)

1x Codex, Near Mint (Unpainted :laugh

1x Custom Carry case with pluck foam section for the vehicles/Hellions/Incubi and infantry tray for the rest.

I am looking in the region of £200 for everything, plus shipping.

*Chaos Warriors*

This is a Nurgle/Khorne mixed force.

10x Hounds (Painted)

1x Shaggoth (Painted very well, varnished)

1x Warshrine - Basically a new plastic Screaming Bell with the Bell missing (Mostly painted)

2x Lord on Foot, 1x Mounted (1x Foot very well painted, 1x Foot painted, 1x Mounted Half-painted)

1x Sorceror converted from the Grey Seer from the Screaming Bell kit. (Painted)

3x Dragon Ogres converted from Cold Ones and plastic Ogres - nice conversions. (Basecoated)

1x BSB (Plastic Warrior with big Ogre Banner) (Well painted)

30x Nurgle Warriors w/ Full Command, HW/Shield (Well painted)

36x Khorne Warriors w/ Full Command, 2x Hand Weapons (Painted, some unfinished)

10x Chaos Knights (3 well painted, 1 painted, 1 basecoated, some undercoated)

£250 or nearest offer. Free shipping to UK.

I have a bike for £500 being held for me, so selling these will basically let me get back to work right away. The prices I have listed are extremely fair considering the amount of models and their condition, so please don't lowball me with offers as they are already listed at sub-Ebay prices. I have been collecting for over 15 years so these models are assembled well, where they have been painted they are painted well to a good tabletop standard, and they have been looked after in a non-smoke/non-pet home.

Thanks for looking! Any questions, put them up here.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

are you selling the sisters seperatly or do i have to buy all of em


----------



## Sword Saint (Mar 25, 2011)

im interested in the Sisters of battle as well, pm me if dandan doesnt want them. :wink:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

All armies are sold together. I need big chunks of cash now, not in 3 months time when I sell off the final unit, sorry.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Sisters of Battle sold. Bump!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Bump, would like to avoid putting these on Ebay if I can, but they will end up on there in the next few weeks if I don't have any offers on the Chaos/Eldar.


----------

